# Securing job from overseas



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi All, 

So far, this forum has been much helpful than anything else regarding our move towards Australia. In all things I would say thanks to my God his promises never fails.

I am happy to share my story for benefit of others and create some hope. Today I landed with two job offers in hand (perm role) while at offshore.

Keeping aside the story of how we got our 189 PR after many hurdles. I would like to share my experience on securing job while overseas. 

We recieved our PR on Jul 23rd this year. It was like a b'day gift to my hubby and my son as they both share same day. 

Being on could on visa arrival for a week to 10 days, we were back on our foot realizing ground and planning for actual move. From well wishers, friends and acquaintances in aus we are advised that one of us to travel first and secure a job(both of us are working and have two toddlers) and then the family follows. In that way there is financial security and we can support each other. Decision was made and arrangements started for my hubby's travel. 

Let me tell you my position while this all is happening. I always have feeling inside that a job can be secured while offshore and shared same to my family and friends but no one accepted to it. And of-course friends in aus totally denied saying you dont know market here and things do not happen this way. 

Being a mother of two and keeping in mind family, i have to count experiences of others and did same. So, I sat quietly and didn't apply for job till Aug 2nd week. 

After visa arrival, I started researching the market how the jobs will be and when there will be more vacancies and when it will be low. So from this came to know sep , Oct are good followd by holiday season and again market picks up form Feb ending for new jobs. Keeping our initial entry date(jan 26th) in mind we wanted to try our best in this Sep and Oct. 

As my husband is planning for his arrival, I started getting ready for job search. 
Pointers here: 

Updated my resume in Australian format and created a cover letter
Made a clear not of my PR details as first thing in my resume and cover letter
Create new email and register for seek
Take a skype Australian number
Update my linked in profile to reflect my current resume
Took linked in premium 30 days free trial was available
Introduced my self to recruiters based in Australia and shared my resume through linked in email
Actively applying for jobs posted in seek and linked in on day to day basis
Made a point to contact job poster by searching for their contact (if available) on linked in and their company websites
Followed up on my job applications in their morning time when they are fresh
Please note, I didnt call each and every person, but those who showed interest and interested in my profile

Initially, all the application i have sent through linked in has landed in response within no time. I made it clear to the recruiters about my situation, that I am based in India and have planned for arrival which is 2 weeks from that date. Also, made a point that I am willing to travel early, if they require me at job immediately however need a 1-2 weeks notice.
Few Observations: 
After applying for a job through linked in
I would try searching for job poster profile and send out an email
Also, we try to connect them by sending invitation
I always looked for similar connections who could introduce them to the job poster
This way they see our interest and that we are approachable
( linked in always alerts about who visited our profile)

For seek, it took almost 2 weeks to get a positive response, Few observations here: 

Applying for positions that are open from 1 week
Most of the time, the applications for the new positing are looked at after a week time
If we don't receive any auto denial reply immediately, it means the recruiter hadnt looked at your application yet
some times job poster contact information is given
Calling them immediately and sending resume has achieved me further process of my application

I got my first interview, immediately in a week which was based in sydney. But as I was not so prepared for my move, I couldn't do it well. Then I realized that unless I put myself in tight position I cannot do it. So, I prepared myself at this and started applying. My approach once my profile is short listed: 
Very clear on what my current situation is (positioned overseas)
This made me clear and relieved inside
As soon as i tell my situation, I would also make a convincing note that I will take up job immediately once i am offered
Introduce them to my skill set and my roles and responsibilities at my current job
For the questions they ask, I will answer that first and give them a scenario relating that to my current job
For 80% of my applications that are shortlisted, I am asked to take a test and get back to them
Which I did and followed up with them, when I dont have any response immediately
In such, for one of my current offer, initially they said recruited within company and denied my application
For the same company when there was new opening, they considered my application and got back asking if I would still be interested in further process
Important thing here is.. even its a denial, I was always had a note of thanks and showed interst in communicating with them though linkedin
Once through technical test, There will be a technical interview
where i was asked to do some coding excersice by sharing screen and so some pair programming
For the other one, interviewer was very technical and went through my skills and would ask specific question on how this was achieved and my approach at my job
 Salary wise I would always say according to market standards for my experience and the offers that I landed with are given a competent pay

So, finally the offers i am landed with are one is through linked in and the one is through seek. After careful study I finalised one offer and my joining date is Oct 26th. I and my kids would be travelling on 21st. 

I would say nothing is impossible, but our determination to achieve it is very important. Nothing goes wrong it doing a trial while at offshore. But again anywhere you are it all depends on our dedication of time and resources. All the best to my peers.. hope this will be helpful and let me know if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Stowe (Oct 6, 2015)

Do you know any Australian job site where overseas online jobs are available.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

What an amazing story. First of all, congratulations for landing your job while overseas. 

Second, thanks for this thorough feedback. I bet this will help a lot of people. I appreciate you taking the time for writing this.

Regarding the interview, was everything done through skype? How long on average did most interviews last?

Thank you again.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

ArchV said:


> What an amazing story. First of all, congratulations for landing your job while overseas.
> 
> Second, thanks for this thorough feedback. I bet this will help a lot of people. I appreciate you taking the time for writing this.
> 
> ...


Thank you ArchV. 

Interviews were totally through skype. it was 1 hr each.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Hearty congratulation on your success and thanks a ton for posting your experience in such detail.


----------



## manukarthi07 (Aug 27, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So far, this forum has been much helpful than anything else regarding our move towards Australia. In all things I would say thanks to my God his promises never fails.
> 
> ...



Hi Mate..
Congratulations..

I really appreciate your effort and patience..
All the best for your bright future..

I received 489 Visa and I permitted to work in NSW regional areas only, do you have any idea about getting jobs in Regional areas. And I'm planning on Jan 2016 to relocate to NSW.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Thank you so much
you really inspired me


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow this is one of the best threads I have read in a while in this amazing forum, really inspiring. Congrats on the new job. 

I am eagerly awaiting my grant and am already doing most of the preparation work that you have done. Your case confirms my belief that one can land a job from oversees. All the best to you.

Would you please mention your job role and ANZSCO code.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow this is one of the best threads I have read in a while in this amazing forum, really inspiring. Congrats on the new job. 

I am eagerly awaiting my grant and am already doing most of the preparation work that you have done. Your case confirms my belief that one can land a job from oversees. All the best to you.

Would you please mention your job role and ANZSCO code.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you and happy that it is useful to you. My code is 261313. 
My roles are designing and developing software applications.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

manukarthi07 said:


> Hi Mate..
> Congratulations..
> 
> I really appreciate your effort and patience..
> ...


Thank you. I would say seek and linked in should be best to know jobs in those areas.


----------



## ayushan (Jul 3, 2015)

hi , pls give your contact details as ia am also about to get the grant for 489 in a short time from now for nsw southern inland region


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

ayushan said:


> hi , pls give your contact details as ia am also about to get the grant for 489 in a short time from now for nsw southern inland region


I would be changing my no. pretty soon. Once I am in aus I wil share my new contact.


----------



## manukarthi07 (Aug 27, 2015)

ayushan said:


> hi , pls give your contact details as ia am also about to get the grant for 489 in a short time from now for nsw southern inland region


Which occupation you are applying for? And when you are planning to move?
Share details if possible in detail.


----------



## manukarthi07 (Aug 27, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> I would be changing my no. pretty soon. Once I am in aus I wil share my new contact.


Now you are in India right? when you are planning to relocate? Before to landing there what and all care should we take??


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

manukarthi07 said:


> Which occupation you are applying for? And when you are planning to move?
> Share details if possible in detail.



Applied for 261313, I will be moving on 21st oct.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

manukarthi07 said:


> Now you are in India right? when you are planning to relocate? Before to landing there what and all care should we take??


yeah currently in India and tomorrow will be my last working day at my current company. So after this i will be preparing things for my flight. 

i will post that once I am through it. Right now lots of things going on in head but nothing I put in action due to my work load. So once I finish it off here, I would have better time and peace in mind. 

I will share details regarding these in coming days


----------



## manukarthi07 (Aug 27, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> yeah currently in India and tomorrow will be my last working day at my current company. So after this i will be preparing things for my flight.
> 
> i will post that once I am through it. Right now lots of things going on in head but nothing I put in action due to my work load. So once I finish it off here, I would have better time and peace in mind.
> 
> I will share details regarding these in coming days


Sure..
Happy and joyful journey..
I can understand your stress because I'm also sealing in same boat, but great thing is you have job in your hand so cheers..
I'm from Bangalore. Once you free if you don't mind please will share your CV and cover letter format , not content only format.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Wishing you a safe journey and a successful career in Australia


----------



## manukarthi07 (Aug 27, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> Wishing you a safe journey and a successful career in Australia



Hi Basilmabraham,

Whats your occupation and which region you are applying fpr?
When you plan to move?


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

manukarthi07 said:


> Sure..
> Happy and joyful journey..
> I can understand your stress because I'm also sealing in same boat, but great thing is you have job in your hand so cheers..
> I'm from Bangalore. Once you free if you don't mind please will share your CV and cover letter format , not content only format.


PM me your email id.. U will send resume and cover letter


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Amazing stuff..and heartiest congrats ..!!!
All the best for the future..!!!


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

manukarthi07 said:


> Hi Basilmabraham,
> 
> Whats your occupation and which region you are applying fpr?
> When you plan to move?


Occupation - 261111 - Business Analyst, thinking about moving to Sydney by mid 2016. Unless, of course I get a job from overseas earlier.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

@kalukuri
Had sent you a pm . Can you please check .
Ask was for cover letter/resume .


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

*Hello*



kalukuri said:


> PM me your email id.. U will send resume and cover letter


Excellent stuff..and congrats for your achievement..!!!


----------



## andonk (Mar 10, 2015)

Congratz kalukuri on you achievement.

I want to bump this thread and make everyone aware that getting a job from overseas is *difficult but it's not impossible*. I have been offered a Software Engineer job with a decent salary (after I negotiate) that match with the market standard. Now, I'm planning to move to Australia on January 2016.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

andonk said:


> Congratz kalukuri on you achievement.
> 
> I want to bump this thread and make everyone aware that getting a job from overseas is *difficult but it's not impossible*. I have been offered a Software Engineer job with a decent salary (after I negotiate) that match with the market standard. Now, I'm planning to move to Australia on January 2016.


Congrats. 

Can you please share your experience on how you went about getting the job?


----------



## andonk (Mar 10, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Can you please share your experience on how you went about getting the job?


Hi basilmabraham,

First of all, congrats on your visa grant (from your signature you recently got it).
These are the things that I did:


Set up job search alert in LinkedIn. I don't use seek.com.au coz most of the job ads are from recruitment agencies. Thay are known to have a preference for local candidates. Although, different people have different experience using seek.com.au. But, in my case, I was going to use seek website as a last resort when I have to move to Australia without a job (luckily this is not the case)
Australianise my resume
Engaged professional resume writer to give feedback and touch up my resume (pm me if you want the contact details of the resume writer)
Update my LinkedIn profile to match with my resume
Filter the job search result from LinkedIn that really match with my background (I'd say 75% - 90% match)
Craft my cover letter and resume to match with the job ads (yes ... I still customised my application even after I got help from the resume writer ... this is to make sure that recruiter/hiring manager are absolutely sure that your profile really matches with their needs). When customising an application, you have to think/predict what hiring managers or recruiters thought about your resume. Basically, your application should address their needs. Show your achievements. What are the impacts that your responsibilities bring to your current/ex-company (quantify them). Don't spam your cover letter and resume to any job ads.
In the phone interview, we need to show our enthusiasm for the job, confidence, good communication skill and throw a bit of a joke to make sure the interviewers like your personality. If you need tips and trick about these, read a lot of tips from career website like Home - CAREEREALISM, https://www.themuse.com, etc.
Request help from your connection either friends who already live in Australia if you have one. In my case, I asked help from my ex-lecturer who introduce me to a recruitment firm. Besides that, I also asked some help from my ex-colleague.

I started my search since September and started sending applications in October. In total, I've sent 9 applications. 3 got rejected, 1 offer and I withdrew 1 application. The rest is no progress even though I tried to follow up with the recruiters. The offer that I got was coming from a hiring company directly not through a recruitment agency.

I hope that helps.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

andonk said:


> Hi basilmabraham,
> First of all, congrats on your visa grant (from your signature you recently got it).
> These are the things that I did:
> ...
> I hope that helps.


Thanks for the wishes and the elaborate write up. It is definitely helpful.

I am currently using LinkedIn and Seek and Indeed. Have also hooked up with few relatives and friends in Australia as well. I rewrote my resume in Australian style myself, will wait for a while before having a professional review.

I am surprised you applied for only 9 jobs altogether. I have already applied for much more in the last few days. I will re-look at my application process and apply for jobs which match 75 to 90 % my skill set. 

I am planning to do Melbourne in Jan irrespective of job outcome. Was planning Sydney until yesterday, but now got a free accommodation offer overnight from a cousin, so plans changed.


----------



## andonk (Mar 10, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks for the wishes and the elaborate write up. It is definitely helpful.
> 
> I am currently using LinkedIn and Seek and Indeed. Have also hooked up with few relatives and friends in Australia as well. I rewrote my resume in Australian style myself, will wait for a while before having a professional review.
> 
> ...


Hi basilmabraham,

The reason why I only sent that amount of applications is because, to be honest, I still enjoy working with my current employer. Unless there is a good offer, I won't quit my job. So when I search for a job, it feels like that I'm really slow to apply. But, I do take my time to research the job ads, like the company background, review the company on Glassdoor, employees' profile on LinkedIn, salary survey, etc. So, when I jump ship, it has to be prepared properly and really worth it. Besides that, I have set my mind to be open to any possibility, like I keep my option open to any cities in Australia, but this is typically depending on the job field that you choose. As I'm into a software development role, I was considering Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane.

In addition to that, my visa was granted on July this year and I've done the initial entry to Australia last September (I had a holiday trip with my small family to Perth). Personally from my side there is no urgency to move to Australia as I feel that I can still work with my current employer for few more years.

All of these may not be possible if I'm in a different circumstance. I guess, I'm very lucky to be in such situation. Although, I do have my own challenges.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

andonk said:


> Hi basilmabraham,
> 
> The reason why I only sent that amount of applications is because, to be honest, I still enjoy working with my current employer. .. ....
> Although, I do have my own challenges.


That is a very interesting view point you have got there and I respect that. 

My case is also not very different. I have been with my current employer for over 10 years and there is no reason for me to quit. I got the PR visa since I intend to settle down in Australia. Even though there is no pressure to move, I believe the move is inevitable, as it is not just a better job that I am looking after, it is much more that a developed country can offer.

For me it makes sense to be in Australia, get a decent job, find a decent school for the kids, and move on with life. The earlier the better. To each his own 

All the best mate.


----------



## andonk (Mar 10, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> That is a very interesting view point you have got there and I respect that.
> 
> My case is also not very different. I have been with my current employer for over 10 years and there is no reason for me to quit. I got the PR visa since I intend to settle down in Australia. Even though there is no pressure to move, I believe the move is inevitable, as it is not just a better job that I am looking after, it is much more that a developed country can offer.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Migrating to a developed country is more than just getting a better job. If you notice on my profile, I'm from a third-world country. But, I'm very fortunate that I had experience living in the first world countries in the last 10 years or so. But, I don't think the place where I live now is good to raise a family. I've lived in Australia before as a student and feel that Australia is a better place for them.

I also agree with you, the sooner we move to Australia the better our life will be. As I have a 2 years old son, I have set my own target that I have to move to Australia at the latest in 2017 no matter what. If I delay it, I'm just afraid that it will be difficult for my son to adapt. Although, apparently this is not the case, since I myself will be moving to Australia in January 2016 and then the rest of my family few months later.

I also forgot to mention, if somehow your company has a branch in Australia it is worth trying if possible to be transferred to Australia. In my case, when I told my plan about moving to Australia and ask my ex-manager to be my reference, she was suggesting me about this as she has a plan for few possible openings in Australia in early 2016. But, I didn't want to take a chance and waiting for it, since I already have an offer in hand.

All the best to you too.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> That is a very interesting view point you have got there and I respect that.
> 
> My case is also not very different. I have been with my current employer for over 10 years and there is no reason for me to quit. I got the PR visa since I intend to settle down in Australia. Even though there is no pressure to move, I believe the move is inevitable, as it is not just a better job that I am looking after, it is much more that a developed country can offer.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you, the earlier it is the better it is!  I took too long to implement that but it's all good now.


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

andonk said:


> I agree with you. Migrating to a developed country is more than just getting a better job. If you notice on my profile, I'm from a third-world country. But, I'm very fortunate that I had experience living in the first world countries in the last 10 years or so. But, I don't think the place where I live now is good to raise a family. I've lived in Australia before as a student and feel that Australia is a better place for them.
> 
> I also agree with you, the sooner we move to Australia the better our life will be. As I have a 2 years old son, I have set my own target that I have to move to Australia at the latest in 2017 no matter what. If I delay it, I'm just afraid that it will be difficult for my son to adapt. Although, apparently this is not the case, since I myself will be moving to Australia in January 2016 and then the rest of my family few months later.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the offer!! I have just received my PR myself and was also thinking of applying for a job in Melbourne from overseas. I guess nothing would beat going there feeling peace of mind that you have a job already (Especially since Oz is so damn expensive!). 

One piece of advice I would like to ask you is where did you get information on how to make your Resume and Cover letter more "Australian"?

Also, did you mention in your resume/cover letter that you have PR but are not in Australia at the moment, however if you get offered a job you will move there asap?

I am still trying to get into grips with this just because I want prospective employers to know I am serious and willing to move there asap, but also don't want to put them off by thinking I am not there yet...


----------



## andonk (Mar 10, 2015)

Reno18 said:


> Congrats on the offer!! I have just received my PR myself and was also thinking of applying for a job in Melbourne from overseas. I guess nothing would beat going there feeling peace of mind that you have a job already (Especially since Oz is so damn expensive!).
> 
> One piece of advice I would like to ask you is where did you get information on how to make your Resume and Cover letter more "Australian"?
> 
> ...


Thank you and congratz for your PR grant.

I used few websites, I don't remember which one exactly. You can use google for that.
If I remember correctly I used few recruitment agencies websites to get the tips and also job portal websites. 

You can try:

kelly services australia
roberthalf australia
monster.com.au
Resume writing - Australian Style - find career advice, review employment news and search for jobs at careerone.com.au

As for my details (address and contact number), I put that clearly on my resume and cover letter. I wrote my overseas address and phone number both in the cover letter and resume. And of course, I stated that I have PR in my resume. FYI, when I applied my new job, I need to fill in an application form in their recruitment website. It asked me about my residency status. Then, when they want to setup an interview the hr staff sent an email to confirm my address and contact details. I guess, when employers really interested in a candidate they will contact you whereever you are. Thus, I really believe that honesty is the best policy.

All the best.


----------



## Reno18 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the feedback! Will definitely take that onboard


----------

